

Show HN: a threaded forum in ~200 lines of js (not counting firebase) - krapp
http://jsfiddle.net/LcXQU/
Since the post about the collaborative excel spreadsheet earlier that ran with Firebase I wanted to do something in it because it seemed pretty awesome. So here is a pretty basic threaded forum which supports user-created rooms.<p>And yes, anybody can delete any post or even the rooms as well... have fun?
======
krapp
it supports user created rooms, and anyone can delete anything. it's basic but
it works.

